
Kite learned the hard way that you do not piss off open-source programmers - angryasian
https://qz.com/1043614/this-startup-learned-the-hard-way-that-you-do-not-piss-off-open-source-programmers/
======
x1798DE
In what way did they learn not to piss off open source programmers? I don't
see any obvious quantifiable consequences, just some loss of reputation, as
you'll get if you piss off any group...

